# Back issues of Orchids magazine?



## kentuckiense (Dec 12, 2008)

Is there a way to orchid back issues of Orchids magazine? The website has no info I can find. I'd like to get my hands on the October issue with Platanthera shriveri on the cover.


----------



## nikv (Dec 12, 2008)

You will occasionally see them being auctioned off on eBay from time to time. You might check there. Which year's October issue are you referring to?


----------

